# Flourite or eco-complete?



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have narrowed down these two as the most readily available in my area. Anyone have any thoughts/experiences to share on this

as a side note- I'm fishless cycling


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Eco-complete*


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Eco-Complete breaks down over time, it turns into a shiny black granule.

Flourite does not

I have both in one tank, and in two others seperately. Eco complete comes with some good juice, flourite does not. As far as growth, the tanks grow at the same rate.


Flourite makes a black as well as a planting black sand called black onyx. same price as the eco.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

peat moss, sand, and gravel.


(what I use )


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

I've never used eco-complete, but I have flourite in most of my FW tanks. My plants grow like crazy, so I certainly have no complaints about the stuff.


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> Eco-Complete breaks down over time, it turns into a shiny black granule.
> 
> Flourite does not
> 
> ...


This is precisely the information I needed! I wonder why the heck it breaks down?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Its part soil is what it seems like a soil pellet and over time of saturation it breaks down into tiny particles and settles deeper in the substrate. I have some brand new and some thats well over a year old, the old stuff is shiny and granular the new stuff is sort of similar but still has some good chunks of whatever it is.


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds like I am definitely going with flourite, thanks for the info!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

idk the eco complete looks alot better IMO, smaller granules and it shines like onyx stone, looks alot nicer under the lunar lights too.

I mixed mine in my 52, took 50# of flourite out and put 100# of eco complete in, it looks very interesting, like an OLD OLD brick oven look.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Mixing the two sounds like a pretty neat look. Best of both worlds sort of thing


----------

